# Ice Bomb Scrog



## mike45214 (Oct 28, 2013)

Well I just finished up my Critical 47 scrog and it's hanging up drying right now. This girl is 26 days old and showing her Indica dominance. When my cab gets free she'll be going in for training. When flowing starts she'll be under 420 watts at minimum.

Grab a seat folks 

Sent From My Galaxy S4


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 29, 2013)

Stunning Plant M8.

I just chopped mine Sunday and looking forward to doing a smoke report 



Thanx for the share.

Peace and Great Grows.


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 29, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Stunning Plant M8.
> 
> I just chopped mine Sunday and looking forward to doing a smoke report
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful plant there, the pistols have that hue that looks perfect. You did a great job on em and it shows.

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 30, 2013)

Only 27 days old and I have leaves 9in wide. I see good things to come from this girl. I topped her today. Hopefully I'll be able to get her under the net by Saturday.

Sent From My Galaxy S4


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Oct 30, 2013)

ive had bud rot in my last three runs of Ice Bomb. Annoying. I got a dehumi and some actinovate. Never had a bud rot problem before.
Its only in the colas so all is not lost and people like the smoke. I dont think its all that stoney but it smells andlooks and tastes good. Ill probably wear these mothers out and move on.


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 30, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> ive had bud rot in my last three runs of Ice Bomb. Annoying. I got a dehumi and some actinovate. Never had a bud rot problem before.
> Its only in the colas so all is not lost and people like the smoke. I dont think its all that stoney but it smells andlooks and tastes good. Ill probably wear these mothers out and move on.


Maybe its because the colas are so dense maybe? Lucky I've never had those problems and I'm hoping I never do. Well whatever the cause of the rot is I how you figure it out cause that's a costly one.

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 1, 2013)

Finally got her under the net, now the fun starts. I also set up my BlueLab Guardian today. I've got some absolutely huge fan leaves on her considering how short she is this is amazing! 11 inches tall with some 9 inch wide leaves.

Sent From My Galaxy S4


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 1, 2013)

lookin forward to this one  that plant is so compact! talk about some fat leaves and short internodes


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 1, 2013)

Myles117 said:


> lookin forward to this one  that plant is so compact! talk about some fat leaves and short internodes


I've grown quite a few and I've never had any plant with this kind of rapid growth, yet stay so short. She is an amazing specimen that's for sure.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 3, 2013)

I absolutely love my BlueLab Guardian!!! I have my ph @ 5.8, TDS is 770 and rez temp is 66. I'm using RO water with Flora Micro, Flora Bloom, Cal-Mag Plus, AquaShield and Silica Blast. I might switch over to Flora Nova Bloom later on. My goal is to get between 12 and 14 ounces this time.


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 3, 2013)

how often do you find it needs callibration? or is it still new to you?

i kinda wana get one for each of my rez's but thats gunna set me back a chunk.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 3, 2013)

Myles117 said:


> how often do you find it needs callibration? or is it still new to you?
> 
> i kinda wana get one for each of my rez's but thats gunna set me back a chunk.


They suggest calibrating it every 30 days the unit will start flashing to let you know when it's time. Calibration for it is really easy. If you do get em you won't be sorry! I'm so glad I didn't get a Hanna. How many rez's do you have?


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 3, 2013)

three. but investing about 750 for that level of conveniance quickly pays for itself!

whatd you pay for yours?


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 3, 2013)

Myles117 said:


> three. but investing about 750 for that level of conveniance quickly pays for itself!
> 
> whatd you pay for yours?


$270 with shipping. I've seen them going for around $320. I feel what ur saying 750 is a nice chunk of change for sure, but you'll get a piece of mind in return.


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 3, 2013)

cool, cuz im sick of having to bring my tds and ph pen from room to room. 

i see you are considering switching to the one part nova bloom, i back that stuff big time! basically the micro and bloom combined and super concentrated. gotta shake the hell oudda it before use but it has always been good to me


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 3, 2013)

Myles117 said:


> cool, cuz im sick of having to bring my tds and ph pen from room to room.
> 
> i see you are considering switching to the one part nova bloom, i back that stuff big time! basically the micro and bloom combined and super concentrated. gotta shake the hell oudda it before use but it has always been good to me


I ran Nova on my Critical 47 scrog. It did damn well other than clogging my drip line before the roots reached the water. I'm running the Bloom and Micro now because I have 10 gals in my rez. The Nova isn't cheap either, I pay $27.50 a quart at the local shop compared to the same price for a gallon of the other stuff.
The main reason I got the BlueLab is because I got so tired of having to find my pen and then dealing with everything that comes with checking. It's definitely worth the investment.


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 3, 2013)

hmmmm, i know the nova isnt cheap but the micro and bloom are basically the cheapest of the cheap. buying it by the quart you get screwed for sure though.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 3, 2013)

No doubt about that!


----------



## jpbeach28 (Nov 4, 2013)

Very good looking plant


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 5, 2013)

33 days old. This is currently where I'm at with the training. The other pic speaks for itself.

























































Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 8, 2013)

She's pretty much naked up top so lower sites can get light. PH doesn't go any higher than 5.9 and no lower than 5.7 and that's without adjusting it. TDS is 720 and rez temp is 70. She's going to have to recoup after all the leaves I removed, but it'll be worth it in the end. 37 days old.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 9, 2013)

Looking Very Nice M8.

Thanx for the update. 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 9, 2013)

wow now thats a through thinning job!  hope it pays off for ya 

i got myself a guardian couple days ago. so far im loving it. 99% sure ill be getting 2 more.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 9, 2013)

Myles117 said:


> wow now thats a through thinning job!  hope it pays off for ya
> 
> i got myself a guardian couple days ago. so far im loving it. 99% sure ill be getting 2 more.


The key with taking so many leaves off in veg is to give the plant enough time to come back from it. And I told you you'd love it!


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 12, 2013)

40 days old and bouncing back nicely from her haircut.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## RedRick (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking good man.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 12, 2013)

She's starting to pick up speed again. I'm thinking I might have to do more thinning again here soon to keep new nodes exposed. I also have a second screen to go on top of this one just in case. I learned about that from my last grow the hard way. Also I just switched from my cfl panel to my MH. I haven't used a MH for veg in years. Also I'm foliar feeding her.


----------



## Lank902 (Nov 13, 2013)

Looking very nice man !! I've always wondered how well LST or ScoG would work with hydro...

Can't wait to see the updates !


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 14, 2013)

LST hydro scrogs are all over this forum. They work great! It's the only way I'll grow inside.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 14, 2013)

42 days old and I'm thinking I might be flipping to flower in the next 2 weeks.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## Lank902 (Nov 14, 2013)

mike45214 said:


> LST hydro scrogs are all over this forum. They work great! It's the only way I'll grow inside.


How tall would you say you expect that plant to be at its highest ? Or how high do you like to grow them vertically when you do ?

Thanks for your input !! Really appreciated


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 15, 2013)

Lank902 said:


> How tall would you say you expect that plant to be at its highest ? Or how high do you like to grow them vertically when you do ?
> 
> Thanks for your input !! Really appreciated


I don't want it to get more than a foot tall. 8 inches is what I really want to keep it at considering I'm working with a tight space.

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## RedRick (Nov 15, 2013)

What space are you working with?


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 15, 2013)

RedRick said:


> What space are you working with?


My area is 3ftx3ftx5ft

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## jpbeach28 (Nov 15, 2013)

Question.. in the very first pic you put up your plant look really stout & bushy is that b/c the strain your running is either pure or very indica dominant. Or is it just a really great clone or both? Also I am working with a space even smaller than yours. Mine is 24inL x 18inW x 30inT. It's one of those littler prefab superbox cabs by supercloset co. Scrog also, I have a thread o it called small cfl scrog liberty haze. Anyways should I be vegging less than a month b/c my shit is always getting out of control an unmanagable.


----------



## jpbeach28 (Nov 15, 2013)

How lond do you wait before putting her under the net and when do you induce flowering, just by the standard 4week time or what. I know that you want your net to be so far away from the light, but what is your formula if ya don't mind me asking??


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 15, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> Question.. in the very first pic you put up your plant look really stout & bushy is that b/c the strain your running is either pure or very indica dominant. Or is it just a really great clone or both? Also I am working with a space even smaller than yours. Mine is 24inL x 18inW x 30inT. It's one of those littler prefab superbox cabs by supercloset co. Scrog also, I have a thread o it called small cfl scrog liberty haze. Anyways should I be vegging less than a month b/c my shit is always getting out of control an unmanagable.


I start my plants off under T5's and I put the lights as close as possible. And since I'm inside in a small space I only grow strains that are pure Indica or Indica dominant to avoid the trouble I'd have with something that decided to be Sativa dominant. All my grows are done from seed. As far as veg time goes 3 weeks for a clone is sufficient, but with one done from seed the earliest I have switched to flower was with a 28 day veg period and the plant finished around 30 inches tall and that was a Indica dominant strain. One thing to remember is that a plant will only start to flower when it is mature. Also you might want to consider putting a second screen on top to help control things. It'll help in the long run. I needed one on my last grow but didn't have it. It's all about how you train it in veg. Don't be afraid to take some fan leaves off that block light to potential bud sites that can produce. 



jpbeach28 said:


> How lond do you wait before putting her under the net and when do you induce flowering, just by the standard 4week time or what. I know that you want your net to be so far away from the light, but what is your formula if ya don't mind me asking??


My net is always there I let the plant grow into it. I have it set at a height that gives me enough space to work around under the net and when she reaches it that's when the training starts. I start flowering when my net is about out of space and the middle has filled in. You should really start when your net is about 50% full cause stretch will fill the rest. Do it that way until you get a feel for the scrog method and keep it as simple as possible. We learn more as we grow and make some mistakes. I know I have. When I'm using HID lights I just stick my hand right on top of my plant and if the top of my hand can take it my plant can.

I hope I answered your questions and if not just tell me about which details you're not clear on.


----------



## jpbeach28 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm familiar with all the methods and steps you speek of. The mistake I made was waiting to put the screen in, but overall the biggest mistake was not getting a purely indica strain. I am running liberty haze which barneys farm advertises as more indica. But of course once its under the lights its its a way sativa pheno and I have a couple that shot up like the second picture I showed you. Thank you very much for the help. I'll be following this grow.mine is right at a month away from harvest so we'll see. Thx again


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 15, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> I'm familiar with all the methods and steps you speek of. The mistake I made was waiting to put the screen in, but overall the biggest mistake was not getting a purely indica strain. I am running liberty haze which barneys farm advertises as more indica. But of course once its under the lights its its a way sativa pheno and I have a couple that shot up like the second picture I showed you. Thank you very much for the help. I'll be following this grow.mine is right at a month away from harvest so we'll see. Thx again


Those 2 mistakes there inside are enough to get a mans blood pressure up for sure! Take what you know from this one and improve. I never was any good with the chicken wire I found that nets with 2 to 3 inch squares work better for me. You might want to try that. Also pvc pipe is great for making an adjustable frame.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 15, 2013)

Just put my second net in. I'm thinking when it reaches this one I'll flip.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## Dogenzengi (Nov 15, 2013)

Maybe Flip now and it will hit that net with the initial Stretch, then it will get Fat!
Beautiful Plant!


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dogenzengi said:


> Maybe Flip now and it will hit that net with the initial Stretch, then it will get Fat!
> Beautiful Plant!


Gotta give her just a lil bit more recovery time from the leaf removal. I'm starting to get a nice amount of fan leaves back.

And thanks:thumbup:

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 16, 2013)

I changed my rez and switched to MaxiGro today for the increased nitrogen. I also upped my TDS to 930 from around 600. PH is 5.9 and my roots look really good and white. I didn't expect to have as big of a root structure as what I have now but I believe the 13 gallon rez helped it get so massive already. Also I added Botanicare Hydroguard to the mix today as well. 44 days old.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 17, 2013)

Just hooked up a float valve to my rez today. Now I don't have to worry about my water level getting low enough to dry out my PH probe.


Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Nov 17, 2013)

might want to put a check valve inline on your air pump or raise it above the height of the water. Ive seen a pump die and then it back siphoned all the water out of the rez.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 18, 2013)

Sitting in McDonald's drive thru it hit me: if I want a pound grow 2 plants! I can already pull half that off 1 easy so do 2 and ur in there.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm thinking I might have to flip it this weekend.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 19, 2013)

48 days old today. I'll definitely be flipping to flower by Friday.

Before training
After training


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm flipping to flower today. She's getting 36 hours of darkness then the 600 watt HPS is being put in.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 21, 2013)

Looking right as rain M8. 

Keep up the great work.

Thanx for the share. 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 25, 2013)

53 days old and doing great. I expect the stretch will be kicking in any day now.


----------



## RedRick (Nov 26, 2013)

Looking really good man and she's really filling out that screen.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 26, 2013)

She pretty much over ran the bottom one. That's what happens when you veg for a while.


----------



## EasyPound (Nov 26, 2013)

Love watching scrog grows! Looks like a winner already.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 26, 2013)

EasyPound said:


> Love watching scrog grows! Looks like a winner already.


She's a champ, just hope it show in the end product.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 27, 2013)

How's this for dramatic?! I've been wondering what the out come of something like this would be so I went for it. I've exposed a whole lot more bud sites and was able to pull some that were trying to make it up but couldn't because of all the leaves. Well folks I guess we'll see how this turns out together.


----------



## Jumpin Jack (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow.what hell just happened lol


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 28, 2013)

Jumpin Jack said:


> Wow.what hell just happened lol


Experiment. I'll know first hand if I get a better yield this way. 

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 28, 2013)

I post pics daily to show the progress for the deforestation. 56 days old, flower day 6 pH 6.0, TDS 1170, rez temp 70


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 1, 2013)

Well I just got back in town from Thanksgiving weekend. I'll pic update later when the lights come on. How everyone had a great holiday! 

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## Luckiedog (Dec 1, 2013)

Why are you using 2 screens?


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 1, 2013)

59 days old flower day 9

Before trimming and training































After trimming and training
































Canopy height


----------



## ibbq (Dec 1, 2013)

Your plant looks great; the deforestation was abig difference for the light exposure to the flowers. I'm excited foryour progress


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 2, 2013)

Luckiedog said:


> Why are you using 2 screens?


Height control.

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## jpbeach28 (Dec 2, 2013)

9 days into flower, looks like you have probably timed everything out just perfect with the switch for the stretch not to run out of room. Very nice. I'm subbed and can't wait to see this chick in full slut mode looking for the fellas, good job sir!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 2, 2013)

Looking Good M8.

Thanks for the update. 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 2, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> 9 days into flower, looks like you have probably timed everything out just perfect with the switch for the stretch not to run out of room. Very nice. I'm subbed and can't wait to see this chick in full slut mode looking for the fellas, good job sir!


I'm hoping it goes better than the last time but if it doesn't I have a second screen ready.

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 3, 2013)

She keeps bouncing back.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 4, 2013)

Wicked Nice as Always M8, 

Thanx for the update.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 4, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Wicked Nice as Always M8,
> 
> Thanx for the update.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Where your grow at? I've been waiting.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 6, 2013)

64 days old 2 weeks in flower.



Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 8, 2013)

She's coming along very nicely! What's your average pull from 1 plant like that? I got 2 GSC's that need some trimming but I'm kinda scared to chop off leaves lol. Which fan leaves or leaves do you pull off? I've heard ones from the 3rd node down are ok to pull off without hurting the plant. That about right? I'm a week into flower


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 8, 2013)

Newbyduby24 said:


> She's coming along very nicely! What's your average pull from 1 plant like that? I got 2 GSC's that need some trimming but I'm kinda scared to chop off leaves lol. Which fan leaves or leaves do you pull off? I've heard ones from the 3rd node down are ok to pull off without hurting the plant. That about right? I'm a week into flower


I consistently get at least 8.5 ounces from 1 plant. I'm aiming for 12 to 14 this time. And as far as removing fan leaves if it's blocking light to a bud site that can produce and tucking it won't help it gets cut wherever it is.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 8, 2013)

Just now starting to see flowers form. TDS @ 1000

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 8, 2013)

That's a great turn out. You vegged for 8 weeks? That's what I've been doing on my GSC plants and it seems to be helping a lot. These are 1 weeks into flower and I got a pic just as the lights came on.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 8, 2013)

Newbyduby24 said:


> That's a great turn out. You vegged for 8 weeks? That's what I've been doing on my GSC plants and it seems to be helping a lot. These are 1 weeks into flower and I got a pic just as the lights came on.
> View attachment 2921928


You're running a sog I see. I never considered that it just seems like a lot of trouble to me. On the bright side your plants appear to be healthy and happy. Keep it that way and the rewards will be great.


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 8, 2013)

Kinda ya. This is my first go at hydro and wanted to do like 16 in there but didn't want to run out if space or have them be too crowded. I have two leaves on two of the purple urkles that are cupping so I'm trying to get those figured out but everything seems to be going well. I really like your one plant set up with the long veg but I gotta go for more weight to pay the bills :/


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 8, 2013)

Newbyduby24 said:


> Kinda ya. This is my first go at hydro and wanted to do like 16 in there but didn't want to run out if space or have them be too crowded. I have two leaves on two of the purple urkles that are cupping so I'm trying to get those figured out but everything seems to be going well. I really like your one plant set up with the long veg but I gotta go for more weight to pay the bills :/


I can feel that. The main thing you want to do is take your time and not try to rush things. Pic a method that's best suited for how you like to grow, learn and stick with it. Hell when I first started scroggin it frustrated the hell out of me!!! But I stuck with it and now I'm able to do what I do in that small space. BTW there's folks that pull at a minimum a pound of a single plant inside in a scrog. How's that for paying the bills?!


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 8, 2013)

I've been trying to be as patient as I can and I can tell that it's paying off. I'm really liking the flood and drain so far, just gotta keep at it and try to perfect it. I'd like to eventually have a perpetual grow going but one step at a time. What was the hardest part when you first started out? Damn!! That's so much, one day lol. Btw are you around California?


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 8, 2013)

Newbyduby24 said:


> I've been trying to be as patient as I can and I can tell that it's paying off. I'm really liking the flood and drain so far, just gotta keep at it and try to perfect it. I'd like to eventually have a perpetual grow going but one step at a time. What was the hardest part when you first started out? Damn!! That's so much, one day lol. Btw are you around California?


Man everything was I had inadequate equipment for what I was trying to do so nothing went right. I didn't have enough light wattage, proper size rez or meters. I probably could have done better if I would have had meters to know what my water was like. It was hell in those days. I'm in the midwest.


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 9, 2013)

That's kinda how my first indoor went, I think mine got nute lock out and I didn't know what I was doing. I never had a meter for my first grow either and I paid for it in the end. I hope things go way better this grow. Oh nice


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 9, 2013)

Newbyduby24 said:


> That's kinda how my first indoor went, I think mine got nute lock out and I didn't know what I was doing. I never had a meter for my first grow either and I paid for it in the end. I hope things go way better this grow. Oh nice


One thing I figured out is when you're beginning is to find a successful grower with your type of grow and mirror it. That'll help a lot.

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 9, 2013)

I wish I had someone's to look at when I first started. I'm so glad I joined this site before I started the grow I'm on now. It seems like everything is coming together now, just gotta stay on top of my temps and ppm and ph. What do you think of general hydro nutes?


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 9, 2013)

Newbyduby24 said:


> I wish I had someone's to look at when I first started. I'm so glad I joined this site before I started the grow I'm on now. It seems like everything is coming together now, just gotta stay on top of my temps and ppm and ph. What do you think of general hydro nutes?


I have GH Flora Micro, Flora Bloom, Maxi Gro and Bloom and Flora Nova Bloom. They all work great for me. Botanicare supplements are the only supplements I'll use.

This is what I'm running.

View attachment 2922746


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 9, 2013)

How do you like those? I'm running the floranova grow and bloom than koolbloom and subculture-m for the roots. I'm thinking about switching to the maxi series after I finish this line.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 9, 2013)

They're working out alright. The one thing is you have to dissolve them in hot water then mix em in. If you try it with room temp water it just won't work for ya.


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 9, 2013)

That sounds like a lot of work lol. I think I'm gonna step it up for my next grow and put 16 plants in and do like a 2 week veg than flower


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 9, 2013)

I just don't like the idea of having to deal with so many plants. And when it's time to hang em up to dry... Oh boy it's a bitch to trim em up.


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ah that's true, I always forget about the trimming part lol. My outdoor GSC plant put off 1lb and that wasn't too big, I had to pull it early due to family issues where I had it. I really hope I can pull a pound from the 7 I have. I think you'll be able to clear atleast 10 ounces, I can't wait to see how yours turns out


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 9, 2013)

A little over 2 ounces per plant is easily doable, don't see why you wouldn't as long as you don't run into any problems. Outdoors, there's a concept that's foreign to me. I don't know what I'd do in dirt, I'm so use to hydro. I feel that I'll pull 10 easy on this grow. I keep getting better with each run. My goal is to pull a pound inside with as few plants as possible.


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 9, 2013)

That's what I'm really hoping for. There's one purple urkle I'm having a little trouble with, leaves are curling a little but I got the subculture-m to see if that'll help it out. I like growing outdoor a lot, so simple and easy. I barely used any nutes and watered every couple days and still pulled a pound lol. I like how simple hydro is tho. That plant looks very healthy and is filling that screen up quite nicely. Is that the only plant you have going?


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 9, 2013)

That's the only one. I start from seed every grow I do. And I'm now at the point where I hardly ever have even the slightest problems with my grows. I've come a long way. If you have at least a 600 watt light you should be good to go and rotate the plants like every other day for better even growth.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 9, 2013)

420Portal said:


> At first, I thought this was one plant. I was like, whoooo. lol They look great. I tried hydro but always had issues with nutrient burns. So I went to soil/coco.


It is one plant. 9 square feet.





























































































Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## jpbeach28 (Dec 9, 2013)

What kind of lights are you actually using on this? In begginig and the first few pages you just say she'll be under 420watts min, but are they cfl's, hps? My little cab has 250w cfl that I've been supplementing w/ another 150w cfl. It's just 18"x24" so its a lot smaller than 3x3. Anyways just wondering..


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 9, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> What kind of lights are you actually using on this? In begginig and the first few pages you just say she'll be under 420watts min, but are they cfl's, hps? My little cab has 250w cfl that I've been supplementing w/ another 150w cfl. It's just 18"x24" so its a lot smaller than 3x3. Anyways just wondering..


I veg under T5s and flower under HIDs.


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ya in running one 600 watt light with an air cooled hood. What do you mean to rotate the plants? Like in the tray rotate them?


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 10, 2013)

Newbyduby24 said:


> Ya in running one 600 watt light with an air cooled hood. What do you mean to rotate the plants? Like in the tray rotate them?


Yup, if the root allow it rotate em. Help smaller plants get the light they need and it keeps the taller ones in check.

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 10, 2013)

I've been keeping an eye on the roots and they've come out of the pots but not far enough yet to worry. My light disperses pretty evenly since it's only about a 3x3 space with my 600 watter. I raised the light a little to get em to stretch a tad more too.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 10, 2013)

I guess now that flowering is bout to really kick in she's drink about a gallon a day.


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh wow that's a lot but she's getting pretty big. I'd guess mine drink about 2 gallons a day cause I'm adding about 4-5 gallons every other day. I'm sure a little is from evaporation but can't be too much. Has she start getting the little puff balls yet?


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 10, 2013)

Newbyduby24 said:


> Oh wow that's a lot but she's getting pretty big. I'd guess mine drink about 2 gallons a day cause I'm adding about 4-5 gallons every other day. I'm sure a little is from evaporation but can't be too much. Has she start getting the little puff balls yet?


Not yet but they are forming up. In a weeks time I'll be able to easily see them.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 11, 2013)

Had to do some trimming


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 11, 2013)

How many days into flower? She's filling that screen out very nicely! I can't wait to see how it all goes.


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 11, 2013)

I looked back in the thread and don't remember seeing it but what strain is that again? I wanna say GSC but I don't remember lol.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 11, 2013)

Right as rain m8.

Thanx for the updates

Steady as she grows.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 11, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Right as rain m8.
> 
> Thanx for the updates
> 
> ...


Can't wait for flowering to really kick in.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 12, 2013)

My TDS got to around 850 last night and she drank over a gallon and a half of water. That's not lost to evaporation either cause I have a dehumidifier in there and the water level has been sitting at the same point for over a week.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 14, 2013)

The buds are finally showing


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 14, 2013)

What day into flower are you? My purple urkle started showing them a couple days ago and my GSC finally did 2 days ago. She looks great btw!!


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 14, 2013)

Newbyduby24 said:


> What day into flower are you? My purple urkle started showing them a couple days ago and my GSC finally did 2 days ago. She looks great btw!!


Day 22 I believe.


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice, I think I just hit 9 days. I'm stoked to see the progress coming up. Does it look like a deficiency in the leaves of my urkle?


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 14, 2013)

Newbyduby24 said:


> Nice, I think I just hit 9 days. I'm stoked to see the progress coming up. Does it look like a deficiency in the leaves of my urkle?
> View attachment 2929099


Something is wrong there but with hps light it's hard to tell.


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 14, 2013)

Ya it doesn't let the true color come out in the leaves. I'll try to get a picture when the lights first come on in a couple hours to show you. I wanna get this figured out.


----------



## jpbeach28 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mike! mike! mike! mike! mike! 
what day is it!!

HUMP DAY!!


looking good my man!


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 15, 2013)

I was able to get a pic last night when the lights first came on and I think the hps was just making the leaf look weird cause they look great today. 
View attachment 2929851


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 15, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> Mike! mike! mike! mike! mike!
> what day is it!!
> 
> HUMP DAY!!
> ...


Today would be day 23 since I started flowering but the girl is 73 days old.



Newbyduby24 said:


> I was able to get a pic last night when the lights first came on and I think the hps was just making the leaf look weird cause they look great today.
> View attachment 2929851


It still looks like you might have a slight nitrogen deficiency.



Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 15, 2013)

mike45214 said:


> It still looks like you might have a slight nitrogen deficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Note 8.0




My bloom has nitrogen in it, it might not be enough though. What nute would you suggest to add in there?


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 15, 2013)

Newbyduby24 said:


> My bloom has nitrogen in it, it might not be enough though. What nute would you suggest to add in there?


Some strains use more N in the stretch phase than others. If you went to straight bloom nutes when you switched to bloom that could be the issue. You could use some of your veg nute in your rez or spray her. If you running multiple strains from the same rez I would spray.


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 15, 2013)

mike45214 said:


> Some strains use more N in the stretch phase than others. If you went to straight bloom nutes when you switched to bloom that could be the issue. You could and some of your veg nute in your rez or spray her. If you running multiple strains from the same rez I would spray.


I'm gonna put some of my floranova grow in my spray bottle and give them a little foliage feed and see how that does the trick. Thank you.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 15, 2013)

I just put my second screen in and I'm having doubts as to if I want to leave it in or not. Pics taken with a green light on, not the best. Any opinions?


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 15, 2013)

Better pics.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 21, 2013)

Pic update when the lights come on. Been busy lately.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 21, 2013)

I believe I'm going to have to do some more trimming.



Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 21, 2013)

Didn't wanna trim too much since I'm flowering.



Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 24, 2013)

Well I adjusted my flowering time so that would make it day 16 since it started flowering and not from the time I started 12/12. I always adjust it and these are farther along at day 16 than my last grow.
Been keeping my TDS under 1200 so far.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## Myles117 (Dec 24, 2013)

damn that screen is freakin loaded! bet the root system is silly big by now


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 24, 2013)

Myles117 said:


> damn that screen is freakin loaded! bet the root system is silly big by now


The roots are running wild with all that space. I've tried taking pics of em but not being able to lift the plant they never turn out to be anything worth posting.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 24, 2013)

Forgot to mention I'm seeing trichs now. Some of the leaves are frosty already.


----------



## jpbeach28 (Dec 27, 2013)

Mike, did you leave your second screen in and if so how much trimming in between screens are ya gonna do?

Sent from my SCH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 27, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> Mike, did you leave your second screen in and if so how much trimming in between screens are ya gonna do?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


I did put the second screen in but it's not possible to trim between the screens. If I wanted to do that I'd have to take the top screen off and at this stage in growth it's not possible.

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## Puppa Bear (Dec 27, 2013)

G'day Mr Mike...I dig the look of this girlie!!
She is tight and compact, I have an critical kush at the moment which is tighter than any virgin honey pie I've ever come across, I'm a little worried that their wont be any stretch that may reduce the chances of possible bud rot??!?!!


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 27, 2013)

Day 19 did a lil trimming to keep things in the light. She smells skunky and I kicked my light up to 630 watts

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 28, 2013)

Looking Most Excellent 

Thanx for the bud porn for sure. 

Have a Safe and Happy New Year M8.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm really impressed with the way this strain is going. It seems to pick up noticeable weight every day.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bumped my TDS up to 1500 today. She how she responds and go from there. 22 days in flower now.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## Myles117 (Dec 29, 2013)

i hope you secretly took a couple cuts of this bitch


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 29, 2013)

Myles117 said:


> i hope you secretly took a couple cuts of this bitch


I don't have the time or room to deal with clones.


----------



## Myles117 (Dec 30, 2013)

yeah, i figured. damn shame when you come across a beast like she seems to be.


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 30, 2013)

Damn man she's looking awesome! Coming along very well and looking good. What are you keeping your ppm's and ph at?


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 30, 2013)

Newbyduby24 said:


> Damn man she's looking awesome! Coming along very well and looking good. What are you keeping your ppm's and ph at?


I let the PH fluctuate but I keep it somewhere close to 5.8 and I just raised my TDS yesterday to 1500


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 31, 2013)

Man, I got tip burn at 1150ppm. I think I would have killed them at 1500...lol

Looking forward to the rest of the story M8.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 31, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Man, I got tip burn at 1150ppm. I think I would have killed them at 1500...lol
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of the story M8.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen any signs that it can't handle it yet. As of now my TDS has dropped down to the 1300s, but it is a very large plant so maybe it can take more.

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 31, 2013)

Damn that's pretty high but if she's liking it and drinking it up than give her what she wants. I've been keeping my ph right about 5.8 lately and they seem to be liking it a lot more than when I was at 6.2 all the time. I've been keeping my ppm's around 1000-1100 though cause I have a couple smaller girls in there now.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 31, 2013)

Newbyduby24 said:


> Damn that's pretty high but if she's liking it and drinking it up than give her what she wants. I've been keeping my ph right about 5.8 lately and they seem to be liking it a lot more than when I was at 6.2 all the time. I've been keeping my ppm's around 1000-1100 though cause I have a couple smaller girls in there now.


My TDS never stays high because I have a float valve hooked up that constantly supplies fresh water.


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh that's cool, so whenever the plant drinks or water evaporates there's always more water being put in there. Did you make yours or can you pick em up online?


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 31, 2013)

Newbyduby24 said:


> Oh that's cool, so whenever the plant drinks or water evaporates there's always more water being put in there. Did you make yours or can you pick em up online?


Gotta buy the float valve then all you need is an external rez and to adjust the valve for the water level you want to maintain.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 31, 2013)

Bloom day 23 I think I'll try some MOAB with this grow. I'll drop my TDS and start it next week.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok that doesn't seem too bad. I wish I had more room in my tent to be able to do that. My tray and stand take up all but about 4 inches on either side of it before the tent walls. What is MOAB?


----------



## dwight smokum (Jan 1, 2014)

thats a good lookin scrog you got goin there..


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 1, 2014)

Newbyduby24 said:


> Ok that doesn't seem too bad. I wish I had more room in my tent to be able to do that. My tray and stand take up all but about 4 inches on either side of it before the tent walls. What is MOAB?


Mother Of All Blooms, bloom booster 0-52-32. I emptied my rez today and added only that at 4tsp for 12gal and I'll run just that for about a week.


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Jan 1, 2014)

Damn that stuff is pricey lol. Is it worth paying the money for?


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 1, 2014)

Newbyduby24 said:


> Damn that stuff is pricey lol. Is it worth paying the money for?


You can get 250 grams for less than 30, that's not bad. This will be the first grow that I really use it.


----------



## molegrower (Jan 2, 2014)

Looking good brotha!


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 5, 2014)

Day 28 I've been running just MOAB for the past 5 days.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's true. The big thing is have you noticed a difference yet? I'm sub'd so I deff wanna see how it turns out. Are you gonna run just the MOAB the rest of the grow?


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 5, 2014)

Newbyduby24 said:


> That's true. The big thing is have you noticed a difference yet? I'm sub'd so I deff wanna see how it turns out. Are you gonna run just the MOAB the rest of the grow?


I have a whole lot of trich development right now, I mean I even have them on fan leaves already. I don't know if it's the strain I'm running or the MOAB but whatever it is I'm not complaining. Other than that I really can't tell if it's had any other effects because they are still in the early stages. MOAB isn't meant to be ran alone the whole grow, if I did I would have all kinds of problems. I might just add my regular nutes back in and run MOAB at a lower dose for a week or two, I'm not sure yet. But I can most definitely she's getting very icy. And this is only at 28 days man!


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 11, 2014)

Day 34

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Jan 11, 2014)

She's looking awesome, that stuff is frosting her up real nice. My GSC started getting super frosty on the fan leaves and is still going like crazy. That stuff looks like it's helping pretty good though.


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 11, 2014)

She doing pretty good right now, but the end product will tell the whole tale.


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Jan 11, 2014)

That's very true, she's looking like you'll come very close to that one unit mark. Crossing my fingers for ya man.


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 14, 2014)

As of now I have 33 days to go until my harvest date. I do have some heat stress going on from the ones directly under the light but my daytime high only gets to 82. She's smelling different now than when I first noticed a smell, more sweet now than skunky. And she's very frosty.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 17, 2014)

She's fattening up nicely.


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 17, 2014)

Flower day 40

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## Dsa7672022 (Jan 18, 2014)

Man those girls look killer! Nice work Mike, lovin the frost factor. Looks like you're in for quite the harvest.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow, are the schools closed due to the blizzard? Looks great!


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 19, 2014)

Very nice scrog mike... Gonna be fun watching them fatten up..


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 24, 2014)

Can you feel the cold? Day 48


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking Very Nice Indeed M8.

Many thanx for the bud porn. 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 25, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Looking Very Nice Indeed M8.
> 
> Many thanx for the bud porn.
> 
> ...


I was wondering what happened to ya.

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 25, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I was wondering what happened to ya.
> 
> Sent From My Note 8.0


Yea, sorry M8, been ultra busy here as of late. I have received several seed orders here recently and now have over 20+ strains to start playing with. I am starting to revamp the grow room as we speak.

Stay tuned for Asmallvoice's grow 2.0 lol

I figure I will be done and popping some seeds sometime in late March. I know the fishing is about to get red hot here, soon. 

Wishing you all the best on your grow M8.

Peace and Stay High

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 26, 2014)

Good distance pics


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 29, 2014)

Went and counted my tops and I have 60+

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Jan 29, 2014)

They're looking awesome man. You think you'll come close to that one pound mark?


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 29, 2014)

Newbyduby24 said:


> They're looking awesome man. You think you'll come close to that one pound mark?


I don't know, if I get the 12 I'm aiming for I'll be happy and everything above that is great. They're pretty fat and icy right now and they're on day 52 and they haven't even started putting on their finishing weight. I think 14 ounces is definitely possible but I can't say for sure until she's done. I think I'll be surprised with the final numbers because whatever I usually think I'll end up with I always have more because I think modest.

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## Newbyduby24 (Jan 30, 2014)

They seem like they've put on some good weight in the last two to three weeks. I can't wait to see what you end up pulling off of her. That's gonna be some really nice smoke too. Today is day 58 for me but some of my tops seem they are revegging so I don't think those will be ready in the next week but the rest of my GSC will be ready and my purple urkles.


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 31, 2014)

Newbyduby24 said:


> They seem like they've put on some good weight in the last two to three weeks. I can't wait to see what you end up pulling off of her. That's gonna be some really nice smoke too. Today is day 58 for me but some of my tops seem they are revegging so I don't think those will be ready in the next week but the rest of my GSC will be ready and my purple urkles.


When you say revegging do you mean that you're getting new pistol growth and fox tailing? If so that's a good thing, it means more weight is being packed on.

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## jojaxx (Jan 31, 2014)

Looking good.....hoping mine comes out looking just as yummy....lol


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 4, 2014)

This is day 58

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## jojaxx (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking good from here.....how much longer ya got ?


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 4, 2014)

jojaxx said:


> Looking good from here.....how much longer ya got ?


About 12 days to go.


----------



## 6 Leaf General (Feb 5, 2014)

whew...you my man is simply what I like to call a BEAST! ..congrats to you for this whole grow..big inspiration


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 5, 2014)

6 Leaf General said:


> whew...you my man is simply what I like to call a BEAST! ..congrats to you for this whole grow..big inspiration


Thanks man if you like it get you're own setup and make something happen. MOTIVATION

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Feb 5, 2014)

Looking absolutely incredible M8.

Many thanx for the updates.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 6, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Looking absolutely incredible M8.
> 
> Many thanx for the updates.
> 
> ...


He peeks his head out of his hole, if only for a little while.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 6, 2014)

Started flushing today


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Looking great and I hope you get your expected yield  - Good luck!


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 8, 2014)

Day 62, 8 more until harvest.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 8, 2014)

MOAB will be a part of every grow from here on out!

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## HempletonState (Feb 9, 2014)

this was a really great thread man love your scrog has me excited for the ice bomb i have in my veg room. how long was your total veg from seed ? what where your temps? do you put CO2 into the room?


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 10, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> this was a really great thread man love your scrog has me excited for the ice bomb i have in my veg room. how long was your total veg from seed ? what where your temps? do you put CO2 into the room?


I vegged her for either 54 or 56 days and keep in mind that's only 1 plant you're seeing in these pics. That net is 3 sq ft. My temps never got above 84, they were usually in the upper 70s and I let the night temp go where ever it wanted since I'm inside it never gets low enough to worry about. I have CO2 but I didn't use it for this grow. In total the plant is 130 days old today.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 10, 2014)

I removed some leaves to try and let some lower sites get light and to try to ease the harvest work.


----------



## Myles117 (Feb 10, 2014)

now ust looks like a pile of frosty ass buds  mmmmmm


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 10, 2014)

What the hell happened to the like button?!


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 10, 2014)

the like button quit RIU about a month ago


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 10, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> the like button quit RIU about a month ago


It should be brought back along with a thumbs down button!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Feb 10, 2014)

Looking Great M8.

Kudos on your work.

Your gonna love that shit, I know I sure do.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 10, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Looking Great M8.
> 
> Kudos on your work.
> 
> ...


You say it's not what you want to smoke if you have something to do?


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Feb 11, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> You say it's not what you want to smoke if you have something to do?


Yea, it's an indica for sure, not ultra heavy, but I have no problem ripping a few tokes and calling it a night...lol

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 11, 2014)

On the left is what I have now and the right is last grow. I pulled 8.53 ounces from the last one.


----------



## HempletonState (Feb 11, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I vegged her for either 54 or 56 days and keep in mind that's only 1 plant you're seeing in these pics. That net is 3 sq ft. My temps never got above 84, they were usually in the upper 70s and I let the night temp go where ever it wanted since I'm inside it never gets low enough to worry about. I have CO2 but I didn't use it for this grow. In total the plant is 130 days old today.


yeah i saw that it was one plant. why did u decide to not use CO2 i was just wondering? my Ice Bomb has been on my veg tray for about 4 weeks now and i have to keep it in there for another 5 weeks while my white widow finishes in my flower room . How Tall did it get ? also i would definately say that you are gonna yield more from this round then your last.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 11, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> yeah i saw that it was one plant. why did u decide to not use CO2 i was just wondering? my Ice Bomb has been on my veg tray for about 4 weeks now and i have to keep it in there for another 5 weeks while my white widow finishes in my flower room . How Tall did it get ? also i would definately say that you are gonna yield more from this round then your last.


I didn't need the CO2 and it's a scrog so there isn't any true measurement for how tall the plant is only how tall I'll let her get which was 2ft.


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 11, 2014)

heres to the final stretch, good job mike. I can't rep ya again and i can't like but just know in my mind I did lol


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 14, 2014)

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 14, 2014)

Been cutting for 2 days now, almost done I have about 1/3 to go. I'm going to be very happy with the dry weight

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## eyes13 (Feb 14, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful work man, that's scrogging like you mean it. Can't wait to see the final numbers! Looks like you've at least hit that 14 goal!


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 15, 2014)

eyes13 said:


> Absolutely beautiful work man, that's scrogging like you mean it. Can't wait to see the final numbers! Looks like you've at least hit that 14 goal!


I think it's doable. Dare I hope for a lb from this.



Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 16, 2014)

Harvest is done!


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 16, 2014)

man wonder how its gonna taste ( (white rhino x vanilla kush) x bomb#1) looks good, gratz


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 16, 2014)

I keep trying to like shit but can't! Damn those people that took the like button!

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 16, 2014)

don't worry I know the feeling. There is so many post I missed on this thread with a few likes.

so hows she smelling though, sweet fruity?


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 16, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> don't worry I know the feeling. There is so many post I missed on this thread with a few likes.
> 
> so hows she smelling though, sweet fruity?


She has a sweet smell to her. My girl said the scissor hash has a strong perfume like smell and taste to it. It smelled earthy to when it was burning.


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 17, 2014)

yeah the WR/VK both had similar smells to it kinda why it was, IMO, a really good match. never grew it but smoked it and boy did i fall asleep!


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 17, 2014)

The root was huge and kinda heavy.


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey man great looking girl and very nice scrog. Those buds look frosty as hell and you said all with just 400 watts right ? 

If you don't mind I just was going to add what Ive noticed. Not to many people defoliate besides us, "scroggers". So once I read you did in the first week of flower I wanted to add I do it in veg also about a month after they've been vegging. Mainly though i try to trim a few days before i start 12/12 so there not stressed then I just trim them up at the end of the stretch again so all the bud sites are in the light and anything that didn't make it up is gone.

Not that you need any advice obviously. lol.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 17, 2014)

Evo8Emperor said:


> Hey man great looking girl and very nice scrog. Those buds look frosty as hell and you said all with just 400 watts right ?
> 
> If you don't mind I just was going to add what Ive noticed. Not to many people defoliate besides us, "scroggers". So once I read you did in the first week of flower I wanted to add I do it in veg also about a month after they've been vegging. Mainly though i try to trim a few days before i start 12/12 so there not stressed then I just trim them up at the end of the stretch again so all the bud sites are in the light and anything that didn't make it up is gone.
> 
> Not that you need any advice obviously. lol.


630 watts is what I used. I had a forest when it started fully flowering. I was still removing leaves a month in, if I didn't I sure wouldn't have the haul that I got.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 19, 2014)

Just jarred up 2.79 ounces from what I had hanging up in the net. I truthfully didn't think it would weigh that much cause it wasn't much at all.

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 21, 2014)

Final tally for this grow: 
449 GRAMS
15.83 OZ.
1 PLANT!


----------



## Myles117 (Feb 21, 2014)

job well done


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 21, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> job well done


She got a lot of love, that's for sure.


----------



## Myles117 (Feb 21, 2014)

one of my first grows had two plants LSTd to cover a 4x8 area.... i truly miss huge plants with massive yields, just so hard to justify in a perpetual garden where extended veg time is frowned upon lol

are you planning a new run similar to this or not yet sure what future will hold?


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 21, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> one of my first grows had two plants LSTd to cover a 4x8 area.... i truly miss huge plants with massive yields, just so hard to justify in a perpetual garden where extended veg time is frowned upon lol
> 
> are you planning a new run similar to this or not yet sure what future will hold?


I think I might do one more with 2 or 3 plants then I might get a perpetual setup going.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow, Amazing grow and I hope you have a good smoke  - I miss that like button R.I.P. Like button; our thoughts and memories will always be with you <3


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 21, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Wow, Amazing grow and I hope you have a good smoke  - I miss that like button R.I.P. Like button; our thoughts and memories will always be with you <3


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 21, 2014)

^^^Imaginary Like^^^


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 21, 2014)

630 watts with 449 grams comes out to 0.712 gpw.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 22, 2014)

It has a lemony/fruity smell to it. I can't quite put my tongue on it but it smells really good.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 22, 2014)

Man what the hell these unit converters aren't on point. 449 grams is 1 pound 1 gram. 15.8 oz my ass!

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## Myles117 (Feb 22, 2014)

haha and i swear ur gram per watt was like 1.5 before your edit.... or was i just really high?


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm waiting on the official smoke report before i buy this and atomic bomb! you've convinced me


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 22, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> haha and i swear ur gram per watt was like 1.5 before your edit.... or was i just really high?


It was. What I did was 630 divided by 449 instead of 449 divided by 630.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 22, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> I'm waiting on the official smoke report before i buy this and atomic bomb! you've convinced me


This strain is definitely a producer. I'm sure it could have produced more if I had a bigger scrog.


----------



## jojaxx (Feb 22, 2014)

Once again, great job Mike !.......just wanted to ask, What is the size of your scrog ?


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, this grow is fantabulous and that is the first time I have used that word


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 22, 2014)

jojaxx said:


> Once again, great job Mike !.......just wanted to ask, What is the size of your scrog ?


My screen was 3x3ft. I also had another screen stacked on top for crowd control.



ilyaas123 said:


> Wow, this grow is fantabulous and that is the first time I have used that word


Thanks, my next grow should be even better.


Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## HempletonState (Feb 26, 2014)

Job well done those buds look nice as shit. i am very excited for the Ice Bomb i have vegging right now after seeing this.


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 27, 2014)

more ice bomb or is it gonna be something different


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 28, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> more ice bomb or is it gonna be something different


Not sure yet. I more of it and about 10 other strains. I think if I move and get the space I need I might run something Sativa dominant. I wanna setup a perpetual grow and pull up to 2lbs off about every month.


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 28, 2014)

I would be happy with a half lb every month since I really can't find the time to blow through that atm


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 28, 2014)

This is the new area I'll be using. It's 15ftx15ft

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Mar 1, 2014)

OK, the smoke is smooth (I did flush for 8 days) and it doesn't hit you fast it comes on in waves, but when the last one comes you're toast! You're not doing anything important any time soon. It's one of those highs you can feel behind the eyes. As far as the flavor goes I can't describe it but it's very good. A lot of my friends who can appreciate good bud said that it's very strong and something they wouldn't share with everyone.


----------



## jojaxx (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice to know, job well done !


----------



## mike45214 (Mar 2, 2014)

jojaxx said:


> Nice to know, job well done !


This is some really good bud!

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## mike45214 (Mar 2, 2014)

I think I'll run with White LSD, Sour Kush AKA HeadBand and Vanilla Kush for my next grow. Maybe I'll throw in the Northern Lights Blue if I have the room.


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 2, 2014)

that ice got you chasing vanilla kush, lol.


----------



## mike45214 (Mar 2, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> that ice got you chasing vanilla kush, lol.


I've always wanted to try the vanilla kush and pineapple express.


----------



## ringlead3r (Mar 3, 2014)

names mean nothing without breeders.


----------



## mike45214 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm thinking about using each square in this lid to flower clones.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sour Kush, White LSD and Vanilla Kush is what I'm germinating now.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 5, 2014)

wishing you all the best! you know i'll be around rooting for ya!


----------



## mike45214 (Mar 5, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> wishing you all the best! you know i'll be around rooting for ya!


I've seen your work. Rookie run my ass! I'm going to have to experiment a little to hone my method on this new setup but I'll get it together.


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 6, 2014)

hey now, that was my very first harvest. ran a few bag ceeds, wife killed them for not being up front with her (so stealth she didn't know it existed and then she found it lol) After getting the ok (wasn't easy) I ran sannies 12 pack indica mix, 7 stood 5 went to friends, 2 went to my best friend, wife got mad at me one day and ripped them 2 week of flower (outdoors mind ya)
the 2 that survived one turned out male, culled, and the jackberry died from my boys noob mistake. Never transplant in flower, the shock is bad. 2014 op moved into a different location so wife can't fuck with it. so rookie yeah, two of em, with months of reading up on this site and watching growers on youtube we worked out a grow. still dialing in, testing grow methods, and enjoying the fruits of our labor. I just started a solo project in my house, getting a setup to actually keep studs for personal pollen chucking projects. stay tuned its just gonna get fun 

sorry for the long winded reply lol blame it on the butter


----------



## jojaxx (Mar 6, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I've always wanted to try the vanilla kush and pineapple express.


Finishing up a PE run now, maybe bout 3 weeks left. Been every other grow for me for the last couple years !

Will be runnin the V kush soon. just started vegging a Critical Kush, bout to go 12/12 with my Sugar Black Rose & Pineapple Express has about 3 weeks left to go.



Thinking of this being the order I go with for the next few runs........?...unless something else catches my attention....lol


----------



## mike45214 (Mar 7, 2014)

All 3 of my seeds sprouted and are now planted in rapid rooters.


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 7, 2014)

no where to go but up, i'm excited for you. can't wait to see how this turns out bro


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 7, 2014)

I think I'm about ready to start my next grow.


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 8, 2014)

Got a Raptor 6in reflector and this thing is huge and heavy. It'll definitely spread the light!

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 20, 2014)

Got a Vanilla Kush and a White LSD seed germinating.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 27, 2014)

First is the Vanilla Kush and the second is the White LSD. Both are 2 days old.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 28, 2014)

Since I like Botanicare so much I'm going to run with the Pure Blend base nutes for this grow. I'm done with 2 and 3 part base nutes. Flora Nova worked great, it just clogged everything. Everything this grow is Botanicare except the MOAB which I refuse to grow without!


----------



## jojaxx (Apr 29, 2014)

My Vanilla Kush came out deformed & fighting slime with my Critical Kush.


----------



## Scroga (Apr 29, 2014)

Time for a tea party


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 29, 2014)

jojaxx said:


> My Vanilla Kush came out deformed & fighting slime with my Critical Kush.


Did your rez temps get high, and did you finish the plants?


----------



## jojaxx (Apr 29, 2014)

Here are a couple pics....1st vanilla didnt crack & second growing slow & looking funny.
The Critical Kush...1st time slime hit I cut & cloned her. Got theclone going just to have the same thing happen. I think it was light getting to my buckets. Had my girl pick up a couple new ones & it seems they are a bit thinner than the ones I had prior.
never had slime b4 & the bucket change is the onley thing different. On my way to get a few black buckets from the hydro store.
I did catch the slime early this time & soaked it in h202 for about 16 hours & now a day later roots are still fine so far. I put it in another bucket ive used b4. I know its only been a day but before slime would come back in a matter of hours, so, fingers crossed.


----------



## Scroga (Apr 29, 2014)

Mate, ya better look into making a microbe tea pronto or your going to keep having problems with the slime... All thats really needed is worm castings, molasses and an air pump, great white for extra... Check out hiesenburgs slime cure thread...good luck


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 29, 2014)

I had a white widow that just started out looking terrible. I mean her leaves were all scrunched up and looked like someone had just balled up her leaves. But as she got older she really bushed out and thrived. Just give it some time and knock those problems out and those plants are subject to be better than all the rest.

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 29, 2014)

I think I might throw a white widow in there too.

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## mike45214 (May 4, 2014)

They're both 8 days old and doing good.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (May 9, 2014)

13 days old. My RO took my water down to 0, before it was at 273 out the tap.


----------



## mike45214 (May 9, 2014)

I put the scrog net in tonight as well.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## buzworthy (May 11, 2014)

seems RIU hasn't alerted me about this thread... glad I came back in time


----------



## mike45214 (May 12, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> seems RIU hasn't alerted me about this thread... glad I came back in time


Yup I don't get my alerts either. They gotta that out.


----------



## buzworthy (May 12, 2014)

Now I'm getting them after I came back lol.. Guess it has to be confirmed that you're still interested


----------



## mike45214 (May 15, 2014)

This is from yesterday. They're both doing good.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (May 18, 2014)

The girls are 22 days old, 1 is showing Indica dominance and the other Sativa dominance. I changed the water yesterday and my PPM is at 1000 with the PH at 5.9.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (May 24, 2014)

Growth hasn't been as fast as I would like to have seen but they're healthy so I really can't complain.


----------



## mike45214 (May 31, 2014)

35 days old today. Brought out the Raptor reflector and switched from T5's to 400W MH. I'll bump it up to 600W about 3 weeks into flower after the flip. Growth has been slow but they are very healthy.


----------



## Mt Doo (May 31, 2014)

They look great so far

A Bitch A Blunt And A Beer, Lifes Great


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 1, 2014)

Looking Good M8,

Glad to see things rolling along well for you. Thanx for the share.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Jun 4, 2014)

The white LSD is really showing the Sativa dominance and stretching out. The V.K. isn't doing so bad, but it's nothing like what the LSD is doing. Maybe 3 more weeks then flip em.


----------



## jojaxx (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah, had my share of problems with the VK. 1st 2 seeds never popped & the replacements werent much better, one popped then died....the othr pushed thru but was deformed, I tried to stick with her but she was growing super slow so had to let her go......been wanting that strain for a while...maybe I'll try again later down the road.


----------



## mike45214 (Jun 6, 2014)

jojaxx said:


> Yeah, had my share of problems with the VK. 1st 2 seeds never popped & the replacements werent much better, one popped then died....the othr pushed thru but was deformed, I tried to stick with her but she was growing super slow so had to let her go......been wanting that strain for a while...maybe I'll try again later down the road.


I've had these seeds for about 2 years. My girl tried to grow one when I first got em and it didn't grow well, ended up pulling it. I popped one a while back and it took off but I had to put that one down cause I moved and now I'm dealing with what I have now. I think they need to start over on this strain with better genes!


----------



## mike45214 (Jun 11, 2014)

1st pic is from 2 days ago, 2nd is before trimming and training and the last 2 are after shots. I think I might go 1 more week before I flip to flower.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 12, 2014)

Looking Great M8,

Can't wait for the bud porn 

Thanx for the update.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Jun 12, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Looking Great M8,
> 
> Can't wait for the bud porn
> 
> ...


I'm trying!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks like a damn fine try if I say so myself.    

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Jun 14, 2014)

The White LSD is growing way faster than the Vanilla Kush. Gotta flip it before I lose control. 24hr flush now and bloom starts tomorrow.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Jun 15, 2014)

I love my 6in Raptor reflector so much I think I'll get this 8in dual bulb one after this harvest. This reflector just spreads the light around, I love it! My plants in a 3x3ft net are just covered in light.
Specs for the dual bulb reflector 11\"H x 31\"W x 41\"L


----------



## mike45214 (Jun 15, 2014)

It's official, I've switched to my bloom nutes.


----------



## mike45214 (Jun 18, 2014)

This here had been broke for at least 3 days before I knew it. It's healed and the plant above the break is still growing. 

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Jun 21, 2014)

56 days old and on day 6 since the flip to flower. As always my true harvest countdown will start when they are actually budding. I'm thinking I might just let them grow straight up now and just keep trimming leaves to see how that'll turn out.


----------



## mike45214 (Jun 22, 2014)

Right now I've got some branches that just won't bend without breaking, so my only option would be the second screen. I hope they start budding soon so I can stop fearing the stretch!!!


----------



## jojaxx (Jun 23, 2014)

Yup, those branches can get pretty sturdy during that 1st week of flower. Im having my own issues with stretching. My Critical Kush has stretched ridiculously !


----------



## mike45214 (Jun 23, 2014)

jojaxx said:


> Yup, those branches can get pretty sturdy during that 1st week of flower. Im having my own issues with stretching. My Critical Kush has stretched ridiculously !


I've broke 3 branches because they were so rigid. They ended up being like they were topped except for the one I didn't know I broke that healed on it's own.


----------



## mike45214 (Jun 25, 2014)

Day 10 of flower. I'd say that the stretch isn't too bad from the looks of it.


----------



## jojaxx (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow.....you got lucky on the stretch or non stretch...lol...me, not so much, still fightin over here. You got the stretch I was hoping for, like my pineapple, only about an extra 10" if that !


----------



## mike45214 (Jun 26, 2014)

jojaxx said:


> Wow.....you got lucky on the stretch or non stretch...lol...me, not so much, still fightin over here. You got the stretch I was hoping for, like my pineapple, only about an extra 10" if that !


 The V.K. on the left is starting to show signs of budding, but the LSD hasn't yet. I'm sure hoping it does though cause that sucker is Sativa dominant and you know when dealing with a plant that is Sativa dominant you can get in a world of trouble when dealing with one inside.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Jun 29, 2014)

The V.K. is budding but the White LSD hasn't started yet. I guess I'm somewhat lucky because the V.K. is Indica dominant and its the tallest and already budding. The White LSD is Sativa dominant and not budding yet but it's shorter because the stems weren't as strong as the V.K. so I was better able to manipulate it under the screen. I'll harvest at the later plant probably at least 3 weeks later than the first.

Sent From My Note 8.0


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 1, 2014)

Trying to keep my PPM close to 1100. The White LSD is flowering now.


----------



## PatchKid (Jul 1, 2014)

wow some of those tops got tall lol


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 1, 2014)

PatchKid said:


> wow some of those tops got tall lol


Yea they're taking off.


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 6, 2014)

Adjusted my calendar so today is day 11 of bloom. Nothing else going on but growing.


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 13, 2014)

Day 18 flower, running 2 400 watt lights now.


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 16, 2014)

Today is the start of week 3 and they are really starting to stink.

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 17, 2014)

Day 22


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 20, 2014)

Awesome Job M8.

Thanx for the bud porn.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 20, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Awesome Job M8.
> 
> Thanx for the bud porn.
> 
> ...


When you get your next great grow going let me know.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 20, 2014)

Will do m8,

still in the thick of things at the moment, but I did order and receive a whole lot of goodies and another seed order as well.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 20, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Will do m8,
> 
> still in the thick of things at the moment, but I did order and receive a whole lot of goodies and another seed order as well.
> 
> ...


There's so many strains out there I want to order but I have so many strains already that I haven't grown yet. I wish I had a bigger area to really experiment.


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 29, 2014)

Bloom day 34

Sent From My Galaxy S4

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Aug 9, 2014)

Day 45 of flower, shit is falling all over the fuckin place!


----------



## mike45214 (Aug 24, 2014)

Been a while since I posted, but I had to end em early. They hung dry for at least 10 days and got kinda crunchy. The White LSD yielded way more than the Vanilla Kush. The VK had a really high leaf to bud ratio which made it a real bitch trimming! Needless to say I won't be growing that strain again. I didn't weigh them separately so combined weight for both plants was 12 and a half oz. I got lazy on the training and let em loose early, if not for that I'm sure I could have had north of a pound. Everything is sealed up right now curing.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 28, 2014)

look like you ended up with some great looking bud.
Kudos on your efforts. Don't forget to show us some curing porn..lol

I have just my flowering table to finish and my new grow room is complete. I am going with Afghan Kush, Critical Sensi Star, Tangerine Dream and Blackberry for the first round. Seeds are germinating as we speak. Will start my new journal as soon as I build my flowering table.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Aug 28, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> look like you ended up with some great looking bud.
> Kudos on your efforts. Don't forget to show us some curing porn..lol
> 
> I have just my flowering table to finish and my new grow room is complete. I am going with Afghan Kush, Critical Sensi Star, Tangerine Dream and Blackberry for the first round. Seeds are germinating as we speak. Will start my new journal as soon as I build my flowering table.
> ...


I'll be sure to check in on your thread when it's up. I'll try to take some pics soon, I've just been so busy lately with work and when I'm done all I want to do is sleep. They're really smelling good with the cure that's happening.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 4, 2014)

Hope all is well in your world M8.

Looking forward to an update from ya.

I finally have some plants going now. Finishing up the flower room in the next few days. The veg room is bangin now.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 6, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Hope all is well in your world M8.
> 
> Looking forward to an update from ya.
> 
> ...


I'll get more in depth on what's going on tomorrow, I'm soooooo tired right now.


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 10, 2014)

This is what I'm working on now. Had to sell most of my last batch to get what I needed for this setup. It's going to be a perpetual so I should do a lot better in the future. I've been so busy with work, fixing my truck, doing house repairs and my setup that I haven't been able to get on here like I usually do. I'm hoping this slow down here soon. Did you start a new thread or are you still rocking the same one?


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 10, 2014)

looks bad ass m8.

can't wait to see it in action.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------

